# Rave Coffee Cirencester



## theaaron123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Small shop on industrial estate with large glass windows looking down onto the warehouse floor where all the beans are roasted and ground. Very good coffee from the San Remo machine and skilled barrista. Also reasonable pricing with a single cappuccino at £1.80. Always pick up freshly roasted beans too which they ship out as well.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I think everyone on the forum is well aware of rave!


----------



## coffeenstuff (Aug 29, 2015)

theaaron123 said:


> Small shop on industrial estate with large glass windows looking down onto the warehouse floor where all the beans are roasted and ground. Very good coffee from the San Remo machine and skilled barrista. Also reasonable pricing with a single cappuccino at £1.80. Always pick up freshly roasted beans too which they ship out as well.


Thanks for this. I follow these guys on Twitter and was semi aware of them. I wasn't aware you could look down on the roasting, which sounds cool. I'm down that way next week so will check them out and hopefully write an article on them


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Umm. Is this a wind up?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

It is new members and it is helping their post count?

Anyway theaaron123 there are many long and ongoing threads regarding Rave on the forum. Have a search of the Bean section, some good recommendations for different beans and blends


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Both times I have been to Rave I have always been impressed and also surprised how the proprietor was happy and I am sure hoodwinked to hand over his keys to a load of what can only be described as 'coffee hooligans' .


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Rave have a deal on atm, , very attractive price drop on their Nicaragua Finca La Argentina Natural Micro Lot

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/daily-deals/products/nicaragua-finca-la-argentina-natural-micro-lot-1946


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Rave have a deal on atm, , very attractive price drop on their Nicaragua Finca La Argentina Natural Micro Lot
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/daily-deals/products/nicaragua-finca-la-argentina-natural-micro-lot-1946


its less than a fiver full priced!


----------

